# Hilsea Lines, Portsmouth March 2016



## Luise (Mar 31, 2016)

Had a quick look on here but I couldnt find anything.
This place is where I grew up, I was around 12 when I used to 'Hang out' so to speak. Altho would scare me half to death.
Soon to be barred up with no access what so ever.
So at the grand age of 32 I decided to go back to have a look, I still live in Portsmouth but wasnt until a friend mentioned about going back to re-live some childhood memories.
Place is still barred up in sevral sections, altho managed to gain access to one main part. Yup still scared the hell out of me standing in pitch black untill the camera flash. 
I still have 2 sections to go back to as we ran out of time.
Hope you like.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 31, 2016)

This is interesting. Well done even though it looks scary. I like picture seven.


----------



## krela (Mar 31, 2016)

Really interesting place, thank you.


----------



## URBANMYTH (Mar 31, 2016)

Not seen this before.great photos again


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 1, 2016)

Lovely stuff,picture eight shows the place where one these beasties lived

Victorian Forts and Artillery: The Moncrieff Disappearing Mounting


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 1, 2016)

Very interesting site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Apr 1, 2016)

You got a lovely set of pics Luis, the one of the descending steps is my favourite, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 1, 2016)

Interesting place!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rubex (Apr 1, 2016)

Love your style Luise


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks a lovely chilled wander, thanks for sharing


----------



## Malenis (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks for sharing....! x


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Looks great 

Thanks for sharing


----------

